# Anyone else have a miscarriage after pap smear??



## sophias_mama

Here's my story:

I'd be 13 weeks this week. I called my ob/gyn after finding out I was pregnant and set up a pap smear appt (since I hadn't been since I have birth to my first child 2 yrs ago). I informed them that I had a positive pregancy test.

Up until my appt I had been feeling absolutely fine. The day after my pap smear, I started spotting. Then the very next day, heavy bleeding and that night I miscarried.

I'm very confused and am left with TONS of questions and keep asking myself why. We plan to try again in 4-6 months (I know that's a long time - but I want to heal emotionally and physically) and I am REFUSING a pap smear.

Anyone else have a similar story?:nope:


----------



## Dollybird

So sorry to hear about your loss. Not happened to me but the nurse who carries out smears at my gp surgery advises not to get one if you are pregnant..but then again I've read online that smear test during pregnancy is safe.. So dunno what to believe? Xxx


----------



## amjon

I had one, but don't think it had anything to do with my MC. I had one the day of my US at 6 weeks. I had no bleeding at all after and went back 2 weeks later for my 2nd US and baby hadn't grown at all. The pap only takes cells from the surface of your cervix. I doubt it had anything to do with your MC. If you are prone to IC I wouldn't get one though as it could trigger it to start to open.


----------



## mumof22012

Hi hun

Just replied to your other post....

I had a smear (pap) test on the 30th May, 7 days after the first day of my last cycle...Im not 100% sure if i was pregnant then, google says i could have concieved on the 6th june for my dates but i dont believe these things sometimes....

That was my first test, this is my first MC after 2 healthy children...

I honestly couldnt answer whether it has anything to do with it, however i have heard that tests shouldnt be done whilst pregnant...

So sorry for your loss hun 

xxx


----------



## Hollybush75

I was due for my smear in February but they wouldn't perform it as I was CD26 and I told them we were TTC. The nurse said they wouldn't want to stimulate the cervix in case I was pregnant. I wasn't pg so I rebooked for early in my next cycle after AF had gone :hugs:


----------



## sophias_mama

Ugh, I keep reading and reading about this topic. Some docs don't perform them. Some patients refuse them. I read an article that said, if a pap is performed incorrectly than yes it can lead to a miscarriage.

I guess we'll never know, unless I MC again and get testing.

We will wait to try in 3-6 months :)


----------



## FeLynn

I have had pap smears with my other pregnancies and never had anything like this happen. I am sorry this happened to you. I have had 3 losses in 8 months and have had obgyn and er drs in my vagina and would think one of them would have done a pap test on me since I havent had one since 2008-2009 but nope none of them have. I am refusing to go back to my piece of shit drs so I have to find a new one so I can get everything taken care of. I hope you heal fast. Its been 2 months since my 3rd loss I am on the pill b/c I want to give my body time to heal so come OCT I will take myself off and see what happens! good luck to you


----------



## smiles124

hi ladies, here is my story. i had got my period very normal lasted 5 days, then about 4 days later i started spotting. I was confused but had felt nauseated and dizzy but thought it was due to my period. so anyways i had a strong feeling i was pregnant and so i went to the doctors. They confirmed i was in fact pregnant and sheduled a next visit a week later, my spotting was off and on and they said this was normal. Well i had a doc appointment about a week later and they wanted to do a pap, i was not sure since i had just stopped stopping but thought ok. well after the pap i spotted but they said it was normal again i said ok, well 2 hours later i began to bleed and went to the hospital and was told that i lost my baby. it left me so confused and i will definitely wait 3 months into my pregnancy before doing a pap and make sure im not spotting. i was 8 weeks along. :( R.I.P baby ultsch 2


----------



## smiles124

forgot to mention its been a year since i had the miscarriage and me and the DH are trying again.


----------



## jessandaj

Im very sorry :( Once when i thought i was pregnant my dr said she was only doing the pap smear since i did have a negative test a few days before so im guessing if she was she would not do it. Ive heard other women say it happend to them to i dont know if its condidence of has something to do with it but if anyone tells me there drs going to do one i know im going to say not to let them, sorry this happend to you


----------



## FeLynn

hun I think it is just a coincidence and its hard for you to accept. I have never heard of a pap causing a mc. I have had paps done while pregnant and nothing has happened. I have had 3 losses all in a row so I know its not easy. But if you hadn't had any other appts like ultrasound or pregnancy appt how do you know something wasn't already wrong? I hope you heal soon.


----------

